# Fly Rod Boat Storage



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Looking to find an easy and safe place to keep set up rods. I have a 19ft Destiny TunnelV (like an Explorer) with practically no sides. Does anyone have any great ideas on where to put a fly rod during a boat ride?


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

I Have A Good Way To Store Fly Rod(s) In Upright Position . You Will Have To Call Me . I Have Used This Method On My Mowdy Scooter. (512-350-1572) E. Knipling


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

*Brewbaker<*

*I am sure you are familiar with the old fentrees white rod hodersthat mont on*
*flat surfaces etc. white tube with cutout for the reel etc, I believe they make a similar holder for fly rods that has a longer cutout with a turn notch for the reel to lock*
*in the holder, there is also a model with a extended tube to slide into a gunnel rod holder that I think is not that desireable, having a fly rod hanging over the*
*side of the boat etc. You might be able to get some ideas from saltwater fly mags, like saltwater flyfisherman . I am in the same situation, i am converting*
*my little cobia skiff into a poling boat for flyfishing and I am looking for these rod *
*holders too. Good luck & tite lines*

*Capt Lee*


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Rod Holders*

http://www.bluewaternet.com/delstang.html

I have a couple of these on my boat to hold fly rods while running. I got mine from NewWater Boatworks in San Antonio. Slot for the reel to slide down in, some foam to cradle the rod, and a velcro strap to secure the rod. It has 2 velcro straps to attach the holder to a rail.

Plastic ones are what I have.

Steve


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I have two of the above-mentioned (see link from tatteredflag). They work awesome!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I use these white plastic suction cup mounted fly rod holders. They have a velcro strip to keep the rod in the holder. I stick them to the side of my console and then tie the rod to the handle on the console to keep the rod from blowing back. I wrap some small line (1/8" ish) around the rod to pad it from the rail then tie it to the rail. Long rods cause have a lot of windage at 30-mph. They were about $20 from Cabelas I think, maybe BPS but either way, they are pretty common. They stick real good so your rod won't come flying off.


----------

